# USA Intermodal and Kadee couplers



## bdoane3941 (Mar 25, 2008)

I have searched and searched and have found nothing on this...

Do the Kadee 830's fit on the usa intermodal cars like their other rolling stock?
I have two of the single well cars. No documentation came with the cars and it does not look as easy as their other cars and there is nothing that I could find on the Kadee site.

What have you done?

Ben


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

#789s is best for wheel clearance, I am now tring 820s so i can have a little slack action because they are heavy cars and need to be more forgiving. 
I have 4 ,5pks and 5 singles , 3 with draw bars.
I know JJ put 830s on but; after I tried it they would not work on 10' dia parking tracks.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Yea it turned out to be one of my disasters. Maybe as big as the 400 LB tunnel. I am working on removing all my 10 FT curves. I have two. One is going to be real ugly. We are talking industrial strength ugly. 

How ever my TRAIN LI bender will take some of the pain out of the project.


----------



## chaingun (Jan 4, 2008)

I have 6 5 pacs and 3 singles and I took Marty's advice and installed #789s. I have some 8' curves and my turnouts are the Aristo 10 footers. I have good results as long as I don't try to pull more than 3 5 pacs & a couple singles at a time around those 8 ft curves (double stacked). I gots to get rid them 8 footers. 
Best, Ted 
Ted Johnson 
GYT&S RR 
(Grit Your Teeth & Spit RR) 
Bouse, AZ


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Ted 
8ft curves is hard on the cars. after Shad was here some years back I installed double ball bearing wheels to take the presure off the binding on curves. made a world of difference. I then used the old wheels on other cars so it wasn't that big of a bite in the wallet. I have 20ft dia on mains.


----------



## bdoane3941 (Mar 25, 2008)

I put the 830's on and have one 10' curve for about 60 degrees. They wheels rub on the coupler box and sometimes come off the track. So, I think I will follow JJ and widen the curve.
Thanks for the help. 



Ben


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Heres 04 and Shad hooking onto his string of cars.








My problem was the curve behind him has some grade to it and if you stopped the train on the curve it would stringline. thus I lowered it and after installing all BB wheels I have had not problems.

These are old photos.


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

just found this with a bing search tried to delete the other one and couldn't


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

I used 830's. used center holes to mount had to cut outer holes off ground some to make work on indoors 8ft. i had some trouble on a 20ft. dia up and over outdoors 
with stringing of cars added wt. and it worked out, right around 75ft. long.


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

Hmmm, got to go back to basics and start weighing these cars. For their length, they should be heavier then. Maybe a plate added around the bolster area? Easiest probably to throw anything inside a container as long as they stay in then?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Calculate the scale weight from the prototype. take the prototype weight in pounds and divide by 29 cubed. 

Greg


----------

